# What is your outlook for the Aussie market?



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 October 2006)

Hi there,

Was interested to know if someone (ie Joe  ) can create a poll to gauge sentiment across the forums,

ie that I'm feeling Bullish, Neutral Bearish etc 


Thanks in advance

Silly me I just worked out how to create it   

Vote away


----------



## nizar (31 October 2006)

*Re: What is your outlook for AUSSIE MKT?*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Was interested to know if someone (ie Joe  ) can create a poll to gauge sentiment across the forums,
> 
> ...




Next week is KEY
Market sentiment in the US at the moment is top notch. Every single single dip is bought up. 100pts down by 1am, by close we're down by 10. YEsterday after the open down by 40, at the close down by only 3 (damn i wish my account with CMC was already set up).
Wallmart last week quarterly was great, it fires the market up by 100pts+ and over the weeknd they reported monthly sales are only up by 0.5% as opposed to the forecasts of 1-2%. DOes the market care, nope, the dip was bought again.

But next week will be crucial. If we end up next week after november 7th, and bullish trend still intact, this will just blend into the santa claus rally, which is what Im hoping for. If not, well then, October correction was simply delayed. I might even sit on the sidelines next week to see what happens - im kinda still traumatised from May.

The whole issue about november elections could just be nothing - every1 expected an october crash - it never happened.


----------



## Nicks (1 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Was interested to know if someone (ie Joe  ) can create a poll to gauge sentiment across the forums,
> 
> ...




Thanks YT, it is interesting to see what others think. 
Nick


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2006)

I'm a cautious bull.   

Gotta be a short correction soon, before the Santa Rally and all time highs in Dec/Jan. Maybe.


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

I'm neutral.

If we're up 8% ex dividends this time next year I'll be happy.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'm a cautious bull.
> 
> Gotta be a short correction soon, before the Santa Rally and all time highs in Dec/Jan. Maybe.




I agree, post US elections maybe?


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I agree, post US elections maybe?




Hmmm could be. If our guess is right and $US really retreats from then (started already) perhaps there will be a decent pull back in the general market? Won't effect uranium, gold and zinc though...


----------



## juddy (2 November 2006)

Grrrroooowwwwlllllll!


----------



## nizar (2 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hmmm could be. If our guess is right and $US really retreats from then (started already) perhaps there will be a decent pull back in the general market? Won't effect uranium, gold and zinc though...




It depends on the cause of the US market downturn... if its more to do with housing and economy is gonna crash and all that.... commodities will get smashed... copper will drag zinc down like its been doing all year...

As for gold, iv been waiting for that to start running for ages, but im not fussed, in the meantime ill ride the zincers and the uranium companies... if gold is gonna run to 1000s of dollars an ounce, then they'll be plenty of time to get in...


----------



## marklar (2 November 2006)

I'm still very new to all this, but I'm interested by how our market tends to react to the US market, particularly curious as to how the US elections will push us around.  I'm feeling bullish but it's probably wide-eyed optimism that my shares will continue to go up and I'll increase my confidence as I continue to diversify my portfolio.

m.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 November 2006)

BUMP!

Thought it interesting to see our views about 2 weeks ago and to see how hard our mkts have run since then,

Hindsight is always 20:20 and it seems the majority of our pollers were on the money


----------



## rosie (12 November 2006)

The AAO has hit resistance that needs to be broken thru the first few days this week will be critical imo.


----------



## wayneL (12 November 2006)

YT,

You don't have a "MEGADEATH" category, so couldn't vote. :batman:


----------



## wayneL (12 November 2006)

Bears are circling.

It's a UK article but the ramifications are global  



> Debt experts 'can name their price'
> 
> By Iain Dey
> Last Updated: 1:01am GMT 12/11/2006
> ...


----------



## wayneL (12 November 2006)

Another related article:
Collapse inevitable in equity sector, says FSA


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 November 2006)

Hows that song go again?

If you go down to the woods today, your sure to get a suprise, if you go down to the woods today ......................................

... because today's the day the WayneL's have their picknick!  :


----------



## champ2003 (13 November 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Another related article:
> Collapse inevitable in equity sector, says FSA





This is about the UK market, not the Aussie so this isn't relevant to us.


----------



## wayneL (13 November 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> This is about the UK market, not the Aussie so this isn't relevant to us.



LOL

Western economies are correlated


----------



## CanOz (13 November 2006)

Well i wouldn't say totally irrelevant, any financial collapse from over extended debt will shake markets globally (rememeber junk bonds), investors are exposed to many markets. If they get a margin call then they have to sell to cover, wherever that may be.

Having said that, this article was about private equity in the U.K. and the levered debt right, so given the markets there have been on such a strong run, any nervous selling could affect things globally...true?

Wayne...how about some comment with the link?

Cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2006)

wowo  - only after you vote do you see the result !!! lol
be ready for a shock !! ( if you think like me that is  - and the Aus Stock Report and ...  - ahhh hell as if any of us know  - poetry thread #159 for my actual opinion


----------



## nioka (13 November 2006)

Suggest poll should have been on a scale of 1 to 10. I ticked neutral but I lean towards bullish. Not enough to tick bullish. The super funds will have a continuous flow of investment capital to invest. That will keep us well above a "bearish" level in my estimation.


----------



## Gundini (13 November 2006)

"The news follows last week's warning from the Financial Services Authority that the collapse of a major private equity deal is now "inevitable" because of the extremely high levels of leverage.

One senior corporate banker said: "We all know the cycle is going to turn at some point, and everyone's preparing for that. It's getting to the stage where a lot of the corporate restructuring experts and debt restructuring experts can pretty much name their price."

wayneL, that's some scary stuff!

and YOUNG TRADER, how funny is this! Hehehehe....

"Hows that song go again?

If you go down to the woods today, your sure to get a suprise, if you go down to the woods today ......................................

... because today's the day the WayneL's have their picknick! "

There has to be a pullback IMO. Not enough strength to push past these levels. Looking forward to the new year though, is it the "Year of the Bull"

PS: How do you copy/post the reply in the BLUE thingy?


----------

